# Homosexuals



## Garrett x50 cal (May 22, 2009)

Okay, I REALLY don't want a flame war...(pfft)

I made this topic for a mature conversation about Homosexuality.

Why do you think it's okay for Homosexuals to get married

OR

Why don't you.

Please do not come in and say " GAYS SUCK THEY NEED TO BURN IN HELLLL" You will get flamed within seconds.


Wow I just asked for a mature topic on TBT....


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2009)

I think they should be able to get married because there's nothing wrong with it, and people are supposed to have equal rights. That's all.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I think they should be able to get married because there's nothing wrong with it, and people are supposed to have equal rights. That's all.


I agree. Now lets see how long this pace will stay.


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2009)

Arm the popcorn machines.


----------



## Horus (May 22, 2009)

Like Furry said, if any boy and girl can get married why does it matter if it's the same sex?


----------



## Gabby (May 22, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Arm the popcorn machines.


awwwww yeeeaaaahhh.

*chews popcorn*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 22, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Like Furry said, if any boy and girl can get married why does it matter if it's the same sex?


It's hard for people tp take that in... :\


----------



## Princess (May 22, 2009)

I think they have every right to get married.
Why? Because they're human beings to. They're no different from us. It's pretty much the same way saying something like, "Oh! You're like that. You're different. You can't be here."

Just cause they have a different sexual prefrence, doesnt make them any less than us.
That's their OWN life. Who are we to stop them?
Just like you can't stop me from liking the color pink. I can't stop you from liking whatever color you like.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 22, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Gabby (May 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say that like it's understandable that people do.


----------



## brotatochip (May 22, 2009)

I think they have every right to be married. There is definitely nothing wrong with at all. I honestly don't see the problem. Some people say it's wrong, but that is their own opinion. Everyone may think  whatever they want because we all have our different beliefs.


----------



## Horus (May 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be, humans are only allowed to love the opppsite gender? stupid imo :l


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 22, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right. =P My fault thanks for catching that.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really shouldn't be talking. You weren't always acceptable toward homosexuals.

Hey, neither was I. but still...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone has flaws.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither was I, and uh... look at me >_>


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, furies, not homosexuals...

Not all are.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said people didn't.

Yeah, he is acceptable now, or so he says. But he wasn't always. Who is to say that the people that dislike them won't come to understand later.


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You shouldn't be talking..."

"But so was I..."

[1:58:16 PM] Matt says: That is *censored.3.0*ed up logic


----------



## Nic (May 22, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Like Furry said, if any boy and girl can get married why does it matter if it's the same sex?


Because everyone is so into the Bible. But, Man and Man should be able to get married and same with Female and Female. If the U.S.A is free, We should be able to do what we want accept do drugs and break the laws. etc.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smileconfused: 

I don't consider calling someone a furfag being homosexually tolerant.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I no you didn't. I wasn't meaning it like that. (trying to put you in your place)


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I never said that it wasn't understandable to dislike gay marriage or gays at all though. I just try to become more tolerant.


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See other post.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually drugs really should be legal... I should be able to decide what to put in my body.

But enough of that, back on topic


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see what else comes out of you today based on rage events earlier today.

Anddddd I'm done.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The natural ones, like weed should.

Chemically made shouldn't be legalized. They can cause too many problems.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they make you high/drunk and ...sometimes crazy enough to maybe kill someone...


----------



## Horus (May 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw the bible, i doubt any of thats real...(no offense to religious people, I'm athiest)

I hate that a book is causing these psoblems :/


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really not acting any different. I'm just arguing with different people.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god dammit justin, do you TRY to start *censored.2.0*?


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should know that he does by now. You _have_ known him for what, 4 years?


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because none of us ever try to here.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starting drama/flamewars/whatever between friends is never a good idea. >_>


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See earlier today.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, like you haven't ever gotten into a fight with Evan.

I can remember a specific one.

Who broke that up for the most part... Oh wait... me.

Then you started with Evan again.


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never said I haven't.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just proving a point.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 22, 2009)

I have a question for someone who's gay/bi

I know that some African-Americans Don't think White people should say the "N word"

Do you (if you're gay/bi) mind if someone uses the term "f-a-g?"


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I have a question for someone who's gay/bi
> 
> I know that some African-Americans Don't think White people should say the "N word"
> 
> Do you (if you're gay/bi) mind if someone uses the term "f-a-g?"


Yeah... it bothers me quite a bit >_>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When they use it in General or at you or both?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When people use it in general it doesn't bother me as much, but it still does a little.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 22, 2009)

im fine with homosexuals.
they have a right to get married to the same gender as themselves. 
everyone else does, so why wouldnt they have the same rights as us non-homo sexuals?


----------



## Nic (May 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dislike it. Also, the N word. I don't get it, why do black people say it but we as white people can't say it?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double standard?
I agree, it makes no sense.


----------



## -C*- (May 22, 2009)

Sup guys I heard there was a homosexual discussion totally about homosex-

Oh.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Sup guys I heard there was a homosexual discussion totally about homosex-
> 
> Oh.


lol black people and talks of arguments.


----------



## -C*- (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like going to a public restroom and finding a kitten in the stall.

Only, replace kitten with something bad.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like... a 12 year old Canadian boy with longish red hair?


----------



## -C*- (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2009)

Heh, I was thinking about making a thread like this. Anyway, I think gay people should have every right to get married. They're no different than the rest of us, aside from their sexual preference. And before you say "What?! This is coming from TYE?!", yes, I used to think differently. But thanks to an article Furry gave me, my whole perspective on homosexuality has changed. If anyone would like to read the article, you can do so here. I'm really glad that I've changed, especially because my best friend is gay. I once tried to change him...and now I feel horrible for that. It's not something you can change, anyway. But now everything is great between us, and we've never been closer. I fully support him, and now he even has a boyfriend. And if/when the time ever comes, he should be able to get married just like any straight couple can.


----------



## SamXX (May 23, 2009)

If homosexuals can't get married, that's when you know you have a *censored.3.0*ing awful government.
Their relationships are between them and not the government.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Heh, I was thinking about making a thread like this. Anyway, I think gay people should have every right to get married. They're no different than the rest of us, aside from their sexual preference. And before you say "What?! This is coming from TYE?!", yes, I used to think differently. But thanks to an article Furry gave me, my whole perspective on homosexuality has changed. If anyone would like to read the article, you can do so here. I'm really glad that I've changed, especially because my best friend is gay. I once tried to change him...and now I feel horrible for that. It's not something you can change, anyway. But now everything is great between us, and we've never been closer. I fully support him, and now he even has a boyfriend. And if/when the time ever comes, he should be able to get married just like any straight couple can.


Yay.

So uh, is anyone going to be against it? I feel like arguing with someone.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

I feel gay people can be happy without marriage.
Just like two 14 year olds dating. Male and Female. 
They don't need to get married yet to show their love.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gay marriage is dum...

harharbibleharhar


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

D:

harhar*bible*harhar


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I feel gay people can be happy without marriage.
> Just like two 14 year olds dating. Male and Female.
> They don't need to get married yet to show their love.


It's not just about that, it's about all the legal benefits of being married.


----------



## Phil (May 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ yeah.

they should let them get married
theres nothing wrong with it


----------



## fullofmyself (May 23, 2009)

Cooler said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the bible says the truth. It is _never_ wrong.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Cooler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you..

xd


----------



## -C*- (May 23, 2009)

...

TBT I was expecting more arguing and crying by now.

I am disappointed.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 23, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> TBT I was expecting more arguing and crying by now.
> 
> I am disappointed.


Same... this isn't like TBT.


----------



## Phil (May 23, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Cooler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i kno.
but i personally in my opinion dont think its wrong


----------



## djman900 (May 23, 2009)

Cooler said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ i dont read the bible


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it possible we grew up?


----------



## Plopz? (May 23, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Cooler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big>*I*</big>, do


----------



## fullofmyself (May 23, 2009)

lrn2detectsarcasm


----------



## Liv (May 23, 2009)

It's there life not the governments, they should be able to do whatever they ant to do and not be argued with.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> lrn2detectsarcasm


lrn2understandxd


----------



## fullofmyself (May 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't directed at you.


----------



## John102 (May 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, for entertainment, and the debating aspect that this thread was suppose to have, I'm going to do something that will get this thread moving.(I personally don't care if homosexuals are able to get married or not.)

GAYS SUCK THEY NEED TO BURN IN HELLLL

remember, I'm neutral, I'm just practicing my debating skills. No need to flame, just reply and I'll pretend to be a person who is strongly against gay marriage.


----------



## Sinep1 (May 23, 2009)

They have every write to get married....


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 23, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kso, why exactly shouldn't they be able to?


----------



## fullofmyself (May 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


becuz bible


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2009)

Any Christians here that believe that homosexuality is a sin should read this. It's a long read, but it's worth it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Any Christians here that believe that homosexuality is a sin should read this. It's a long read, but it's worth it.


I saw the banner then exited it.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Just read the article.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have the attention span to read a whole article I'm not going to care about after 5 minutes.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you will care...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy *censored.3.0* I did it...Made a thread like this with no flame... wtf


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can start one now


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay


----------



## djman900 (May 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Any Christians here that believe that homosexuality is a sin should read this. It's a long read, but it's worth it.


don't............ever........bump............this.............topic............again


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 23, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, what? He didn't bump it >_>

And.........talking...........like...........this.............is........really..........*censored.3.0*ing...........annoying


----------



## -C*- (May 23, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't ever use so many periods like that.

Why shouldn't he?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

Overused topic.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

4.Prohibited Topics
Some topics are not permitted for discussion on the forums because they may lead to flaming or insulting other members. Discussions about religion and other controversial topics should be done in personal messages or outside of The Bell Tree.

I'm thinking this is one of the topics number 4 states.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Overused topic.


What are you talking about? >_>


----------



## -C*- (May 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> This topic is a whore.


Uh.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't we stated our beliefs enough D:


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There hasn't been a good discussion yet.


----------



## Princess (May 23, 2009)

^ states belief again : D

I think they have every right to get married.
Why? Because they're human beings to. They're no different from us. It's pretty much the same way saying something like, "Oh! You're like that. You're different. You can't be here."

Just cause they have a different sexual prefrence, doesnt make them any less than us.
That's their OWN life. Who are we to stop them?
Just like you can't stop me from liking the color pink. I can't stop you from liking whatever color you like.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> 4.Prohibited Topics
> Some topics are not permitted for discussion on the forums because they may lead to flaming or insulting other members. Discussions about religion and other controversial topics should be done in personal messages or outside of The Bell Tree.
> 
> I'm thinking this is one of the topics number 4 states.


But right now it isn't leading to flaming.

It is just douche*****es like you are being ******** in it.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same. At one point I didn't believe it was right, but only because my dad was constantly saying that.

I have a different opinion now but his stayed the same.

Homosexuals are humans too. As a human they should have the right to love whichever gender they choose and should be respected. It's their personal life anyways. Also, equality. The thought of being disliked by most of society because of your sexual preference is ridiculous. No one is going to change for other people. They are who they are. No need to reject them, just accept them. They have to go through so much *censored.2.0* because people haven't completely accepted it. I can't even believe that gay marriage is not legal in some places. That is just...stupid. So you're allowed to wed the opposite gender but not the same one? Why? It goes against the whole equality deal. And you guys know I'm bi.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 23, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Because you don't like Homosexuals? To bad.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your problem again?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 23, 2009)

That thing that Tye posted, Daniel posted a while ago, and it's a good read.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Like Furry said, if any boy and girl can get married why does it matter if it's the same sex?


I think it's because people want the world to keep going by have more babies. If you're the same sex then you can't....
unless you're a lesbian and buy sperm from a place.
One of the reasons why people don't care so much about lesbians, but gays.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> That thing that Tye posted, Daniel posted a while ago, and it's a good read.


So you read it, too? Did it change your perspective?


----------



## Resonate (May 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Read it.  It gave me a lot to think about.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!


----------



## reedstr16 (May 23, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is definitely not why they want people to be strait! that would make it better especially for china lol


----------



## fullofmyself (May 24, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adoption?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuuu, that's not natural and RUINS THE KID'S LIFE.

THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


----------



## Pokeman (May 24, 2009)

i honestly think 2 people of the same sex should not get married, because it isnt natural.


----------



## lilypad (May 24, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> i honestly think 2 people of the same sex should not get married, because it isnt natural.


There are lots of things in the world now that aren't natural. Doesn't mean it's wrong though.....


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> i honestly think 2 people of the same sex should not get married, because it isnt natural.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_in_animals

What was that?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> i honestly think 2 people of the same sex should not get married, because it isnt natural.


Wait are you being srs or just trying to make this topic interesting?


----------



## Pokeman (May 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as serious as a tornado in a trailer park


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_in_animals

Plus, when have humans ever cared about what is "natural"?


----------



## Pokeman (May 24, 2009)

homosexuality is something i strongly disagree in


----------



## Peso (May 24, 2009)

What was the whole point of posting this?   :X


----------



## coffeebean! (May 24, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> What was the whole point of posting this?   :X


Get out.

Now.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> homosexuality is something i strongly disagree in


Then read this: http://www.soulforce.org/article/homosexuality-bible-gay-christian


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> homosexuality is something i strongly disagree in


why>


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> homosexuality is something i strongly disagree in


Give a reason plox.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> What was the whole point of posting this?   :X


Take a wild *censored.3.0*ing guess.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing "because the Bible says so", and to that I say READ THIS.


----------



## Ricano (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry to say, Tye
but that is too long and to boring to read
can u give a summary?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tl;dr: The Bible says nothing about homosexuality. But you really should read it.


----------



## Ricano (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but in the beginning, Adam and Eve were the first humans to be made
Both heterosexual who later made other beings in the world and started a chain.
Im not saying im against homosexuals, im saying whats in the beginning of the bible=Genesis


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the article. Do it. If not now, then find time to sometime. Seriously.


----------



## Ricano (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was probably never mentioned in the bible, either because they thought it would never happen, or that it was simply common sense and it was not necessary to put in the bible.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just read the article... You'll understand.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 24, 2009)

I just realized... If the Bible was correct we would all be *censored.3.0*ing retards...

Hello... incest?


----------



## ipodawesum (May 24, 2009)

i agree with furry on this one. i think they have a right and personally i dont really mind.


----------



## KingofHearts (May 24, 2009)

I don't have a problem with homosexuality at all...

To be honest this is something I found out when I was 8 years old. 

I just knew I was different from the others and it wasn't anything psychological or anything of a "disorder."

No trauma, no sexual abuse, both parents were in the home... completely fine.

I told that to my pastor and he was left speechless...


----------



## John102 (May 24, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with homosexuality at all...
> 
> To be honest this is something I found out when I was 8 years old.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with homosexuality at all...
> 
> To be honest this is something I found out when I was 8 years old.
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

Oh come on, is it really that hard to get what he's saying? >_>


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 24, 2009)

alls of you know gay means "happy" i am not gay i got a gf still leave gay ppl alone


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Oh come on, is it really that hard to get what he's saying? >_>


sad face you type to fast I was about to edit.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> alls of you know gay means "happy" i am not gay i got a gf still leave gay ppl alone


Yes, we know.

Gay is pretty widely accepted to mean homosexual now. 

@#Garrett heh, sorry =p


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 24, 2009)

gay means "happy" so leave gay ppl happy i myself am not gay but ppl in my school are (lolz)


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 24, 2009)

dang double posted


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> gay means "happy" so leave gay ppl happy i myself am not gay but ppl in my school are (lolz)


Why do you find Gay people (lolz?)


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 24, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with homosexuality at all...
> 
> To be honest this is something I found out when I was 8 years old.
> 
> ...


So basically are you saying that your pastor didn't accept you because he figured out that you were homosexual?

If that's true then he sucks, our church accepts anyone no matter what their sexual orientation is.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like his pastor needs to read this. (Sorry, I just have to spread it around so everyone reads it. XD)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put it in your *censored.3.0*ing sig please.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But mah sig is perfect how it is. D:


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> daveyp1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok i ffind it lolz cuzz some kids will come up to others that arent homosexuals and hump them reapetedly


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put it in yuor AC:CF info


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because I actually play the game.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Member title?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you're not going to put it in your sig STOP POSTING IT EVERYWHERE!!!

Lol sorry, it's just getting kind of annoying. It's starting to become spam...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People need to read it, though. =P


Okay, it's in my signature. Happy? Now it's _way_ too big... >_>


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 24, 2009)

It looks fine.................


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> It looks fine.................


But it's <big><big><big><big><big>HUGE</big></big></big></big></big>.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

Then get rid of your friend in your sig who doesn't even come on here.


On topic...wow davey


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get rid of the HeartGold and SoulSilver animations, also get rid of the stupid Japanese logo thing and the "Mac User" text. And get rid of the DSi thing with all the different colors.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Then get rid of your friend in your sig who doesn't even come on here.
> 
> 
> On topic...wow davey


=O

How could you say such a thing?! He's my best friend ever!!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...I don't have any Japanese characters in my signature...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it to none Mac users


wait WTF 

ontopic


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, the Apple logo. You can't see it because you're using Windows. =P

And yes, we need to get back on topic, lol.


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 25, 2009)

hey guys maby we can turn the flame war off for a while cuz i dont wanna get banned


----------



## Tyeforce (May 25, 2009)

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> hey guys maby we can turn the flame war off for a while cuz i dont wanna get banned


There's no flame war going on...lol.


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> daveyp1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's lost, tye... >.>


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 25, 2009)

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> hey guys maby we can turn the flame war off for a while cuz i dont wanna get banned


lolwut... this isn't even close to a flamewar... hell, it's not even an argument.


----------



## Helen (May 25, 2009)

It is SO SO unfair how people treat homosexuals differently.
They are just like everyone else.
people who have problems with homosexuals are just ensecure about them selves and try to look down on everyone else.


It's the exact same es being racisd.
And racism is WRONG!
And so is having a problem with homo's!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

Where's that kid that didn't answer?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 25, 2009)

The government shouldn't have control over who people marry.
If christians want to be against homosexualiy it's fine but they should learn their word isn't law.


----------



## Regan-Jenn (May 25, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The government shouldn't have control over who people marry.
> If christians want to be against homosexualiy it's fine but they should learn their word isn't law.


Exactly. Im a Christian but I dont think like that. 

Waving a bible in front of a gay persons face and saying "Thats not in the bible!!!" Isn't going to do anything. I say you are who you are and no body can take that from you.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 25, 2009)

btw
if you're a gal n is straight then you gay cuz you like guys
if you're a guy n is striaght you're a lesbian cuz you like girls
lotsa people dont get me at school though....


----------



## Tyeforce (May 25, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> btw
> if you're a gal n is straight then you gay cuz you like guys
> if you're a guy n is striaght you're a lesbian cuz you like girls
> lotsa people dont get me at school though....


Um...no. If you're attracted to the same sex, then you're gay. Lesbians are still called gay, too. They just have another name for it.


----------



## Cottonball (May 25, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD LEAVE TYE ALONE      ( kelsi stay on topic )

Yupp there awsome


----------



## KingofHearts (May 25, 2009)

I heard they were going to re vote for the gay marriage issue on the news and I'm excited to voice my opinion! =D


----------



## Princess (May 25, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because cows fly.


----------

